# Some Apps Disappear After Reboot On Droid Bionic



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello my fellow RootzWiki brothers and sisters. I have a weird problem. I'm using a Droid Bionic on 5.9.902 rooted and 43V3R Rooted. Sometimes if I install an app such as Angry Birds Seasons (Not in media area either) and I reboot my phone, the app will be clickable but when I it tries to run it says "Error while launching activity". If I look under Applications, instead of it saying Angry Birds Seasons with its respective icon, it's now a blue square with a gear on it with "com.rovio.angrybirdsseasons" next to it. I randomly restarted my phone one day and Titanium Backup kept doing the same thing on 5.7.893. Any Suggestions? Thx in Advance.


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Anybody? I'm afraid of my phone shutting off or being restarted.... I did a power down today and whatta ya know Angry Birds Seasons was doing it again.


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok now Angry Birds Space is doing the same. And Google Play keeps reverting to market 2.4.4. I really need help with this. And it is always after a reboot.


----------



## gobi42 (Feb 28, 2012)

Are u using safestrap??

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah. But I haven't necessarily used it just keeping it in case my phone bricks. Does using it affect my apps?


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

gobi42 said:


> Are u using safestrap??
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


What should I do. Do I uninstall safestrap?


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry for bumping but nobody seems to be helping.


----------



## willbur73 (Oct 17, 2011)

One thought: I had this issue if I tried to move any apps from the default install location. reinstall but do not move them to sd or media or wherever; just leave it be. After I realized that that is what caused the issues, I stopped moving apps and it has been flawless since.


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

willbur73 said:


> One thought: I had this issue if I tried to move any apps from the default install location. reinstall but do not move them to sd or media or wherever; just leave it be. After I realized that that is what caused the issues, I stopped moving apps and it has been flawless since.


I see what your saying. The thing is that I don't move my apps at all. It just stops working or disappears after a reboot. Any ideas?


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

UPDATE: I have uninstalled Safestrap, installed some other apps, and did a restart. To no surprise my new app (Dropbox) stopped working. I have no other ideas what's causing this.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Factory reset time?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Factory reset time?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


Still thinking about it. Will I be able to root it and restore my CWM backup?


----------

